# those who've done the OEM Nav retrofit; need help w/ a part number



## drpahjee (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm looking to get a radio tuner PN 65 12 6 927 911; I asked my parts guy today to order it for me & he told me would but that there was one problem. Apparently the part is only available here as a refurbished part for $350. Unfortunately sales of refurbished parts require the return of the original part. I obviously don't have a part to exchange so I would have to pay an additional $500 "port exchange fee" or something for a grand total of >$850. 

Anyways, does anyone have any idea how much a brand new part would cost or if there is another comparable/compatible part & if so, what the part number is? 

Thanks.


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

drpahjee said:


> I'm looking to get a radio tuner PN 65 12 6 927 911; I asked my parts guy today to order it for me & he told me would but that there was one problem. Apparently the part is only available here as a refurbished part for $350. Unfortunately sales of refurbished parts require the return of the original part. I obviously don't have a part to exchange so I would have to pay an additional $500 "port exchange fee" or something for a grand total of >$850.
> 
> Anyways, does anyone have any idea how much a brand new part would cost or if there is another comparable/compatible part & if so, what the part number is?
> 
> Thanks.


I used this part: 65-12-6-927-910
Price was $428.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Bob Clevenger said:


> I used this part: 14 65-12-6-927-910
> Price was $428.


Mine is 65 12 6 927 916 BM53...


----------

